# Combien de photos dans un iPad



## pinkipou (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, avant de me décider sur quelle capacité choisir, j'aurais aimé savoir combien de photos on peut mettre dedans, sachant que lors de la synchronisation, les photos sont converties pour être "adaptées" au format de l'ipad.
De ce fait elles occupent moins de place dans l'ipad que dans la photothèque iPhoto du mac.

Pouvez-vous me dire par rapport au nombre de photos que vous avez dans votre iPad combien de place elles occupent ?
Pouvez vous me donner également la définition de départ des images (10 Mpix, 5 mpix etc..)
Cela me donnera une idée précise de la place que prennent les photos dans un iPad, sachant qu'en plus tout dépendra du nombre d'applications, de vidéos et de musique dans celui-ci.
Mais déjà un ratio nombre de photos par rapport au poids occupé dans l'iPad me donnera une bonne idée.

Merci à tous


----------



## jurdieu (19 Octobre 2010)

Sur mon 32 Giga,j'ai 7118 photos faites avec mon Iphone 4 HD. J'ai aussi 8 videos de 40 mn chacunes.(ce qui prend le plus de memoire.
Ne peut te dire le nbre de mega occupé car obligé de le brancher sur Itunes et pas le temps. Voila pour info.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

tellement presser que j'ai oublier de te dire qu'il me reste 16 Giga avec les 7000 photos,8 videos et 198
applications comme pages numbers,etc.......


----------



## arbaot (19 Octobre 2010)

environ 75 mo pour 200 photos

ne pas oublier que les photos synchronisées de l'ordi vers l'ipad sont optimisées


----------



## pinkipou (20 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour les premières réponses, si d'autres personnes parmi vous peuvent me donner la place occupée par leurs photos dans leur iPad (surtout s'il y en a beaucoup), ainsi que leur taille d'origine je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Vouzemoi (23 Octobre 2010)

j'ai constaté entre 200ko et 400 ko par photo selon la qualité et la définition de la photo source.


----------



## pinkipou (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci.
Je me réponds à moi même, ayant eu l'immense honneur d'avoir reçu un iPad 32 Go en cadeau pour mon anniversaire, et j'en profite pour remercier tous mes amis et famille qui ont contribué à ce fabuleux cadeau.
J'ai mis 3023 photos qui étaient au départ prises en 10 mégapixel et en Jpeg, à l'arrivée dans l'iPad elles occupent 5,6 Go. 
Il est à noter que visiblement la définition de départ influe sur le poids des photo après optimisation pour l'iPad.

Après une nouvelle synchronisation de mon iPad, le même nombre de photos occupe maintenant 3,6 Go ! ! (Et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre)


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour info j'ai un 64 go et avec +de 13000 photos synchronisées depuis aperture j'ai pas la moitié de la capacité de l'iPad d'utilisé.


----------



## pinkipou (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci, je pense que cela va aider ceux qui ne savent pas quelle capacité prendre, même si la consutation de photos n'est pas la seule utilisation de lIpad !


----------

